

Thoughts About Relocating - IceyEC
http://chrismacnaughton.com/blog/2013/02/01/relocating/

======
thirdstation
Someone I used to work with called Conshohocken, "Workpants, PA" because it
seemed everyone walked around in blue overalls.

~~~
IceyEC
We were there last week and I didn't see anybody at all walking around in blue
overalls!

~~~
thirdstation
I have no idea why but, that thought just stuck with me. I rode a bike through
there a few months ago. The outer Philly burbs are indeed a nice place to
live.

